# midland fertility services??????



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi ladies.
Dosent look like we are getting funding    Gutted but it was worth a try!!! We are also feeling a bit dissapointed with uhcw, we are looking into changing to a local private hospital that have better sucsess rates for ivf/icsi..

Does any one know any thing about midland fertility services? I was wondering if it is a lot more expensive than going to an nhs funded clinic and is the medication more expensive?

So upset about the pct but really hoping to get started in May  .

Thank you xxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Dawnygen, Im sorry youre not getting funding. 

Edie was concieved at MFS. It was 6 years ago...Heidi was the angel who finally got me pregnant    

Obviously I am biased,  they were professional and reliable although sometimes it felt like a conveyor belt and a little impersonal, they did the job for us and I will be forever grateful to them!!!

I have moved now to the womens ACU purely for logistical reasons and as far as I can see, the pricing is pretty similar..for me and IUI anyway. I get a private prescription for my meds from the womens whuch allows me to shop around for the cheapest option. Im not sure if MFS do this...i got my meds from them with Edie.

Good luck for your journey,

K


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i think some of the single women on that thread have been there.
as bagpuss says do shop aorund for drugs there is a thread on the ivf main board 'where to get cheap drugs' from people that have shopped around.
good luck


----------



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you both for replying, 
  We have got so many different directions and we don't know which way to turn at the min. 
I asked if we could get our own meds and the receptionist said it is ok but most people buy from them!
Bagpuss ur daughter is beautiful congrats and  good luck.
x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I was having IUI with a NHS hospital but paying. When it came to IVF I found Care Notts to be actually cheaper! Shop around clinic wise & I got my IVF drugs from Pharmasure (they were much cheaper than asda who are not supposed to make profit from IVF drugs!). Best of luck!


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dawnygen, no funding - thats disappointing  
I have no experience with the Midland region. I think one of our clinics got their drugs through Homecare, who deliver to your house and are 'cheap'


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello  I have my first appointment at MFS tomorrow so hoping it goes well. Very excited! Dawn shall I let you know what they're like? X x


----------



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys for getting bac to me,
Might go and have a look on there next open evening and c what we think!
have a good night x x


----------

